# Happy Birthday Firecat! Larry Lange



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Thought you would get away without posting in your personal file. I tried that it didn't work. I guess GFO is good for something! 
  
Have a good day!


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!! And many MORE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a great big old HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you Larry. Hope you and your family had a great day  CATKING.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everybody yeah it wasn't too bad. Just hate to have to work on your birthday.


Larry


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah to be 29 again and just think in 15 days I'll be 51.........oooooooooooooooooh Noooooooooo.

Doc


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Ah to be 51 again Doc. Ohhhh Nooooo


----------

